# Blue Marlin mal essen?



## angeltreff (17. Oktober 2003)

Dann ab in den Markt, ich habe es entdeckt im Marktkauf.


----------



## Mühle (17. Oktober 2003)

Das ist ja ein Ding.

Schwertfisch habe ich an der Algarve schon mal gegessen. Der war wirklich sehr sehr lecker!:k 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## grünfüssler (17. Oktober 2003)

muss ich da meine 130er penn und paar lures mitbringen oder ist das "käpten iglo fisch ?????"
gruss....das fängtdenlieberselberfussel


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. Oktober 2003)

Marlin Steak habe ich mal auf Fuerte gegessen,

für alle, die es noch nicht probiert haben:&nbsp; allererste Spitzenklasse !!!!!!


----------



## hardliner (18. Oktober 2003)

Stichwort Blue Marlin:

Diese Seite ist der Hammer

http://www.blue-marlin.at


----------



## Pete (18. Oktober 2003)

lass ma, bei dem hauptgericht wird mir schon beim anblick schlecht...


----------



## Norwegenprofi (18. Oktober 2003)

<h1>Hier noch mehr Produkte, die hoffentlich keiner unserer Boardies in Anspruch nehmen muss.</h1>

Wieder mal Kommerz pur. Wer so etwas kauft, verkennt die "Angelleidenschaft". Selbst fangen, waidgerecht behandeln und säubern. Danach beim zubereiten seinen Fantasien freien Lauf lassen. Ist für mich das Non plus Ultra. Klar Fischindustrie wird es immer geben.

Aber hier nimmt hoffentlich diesen "Service" keiner in Anspruch. Auch "Fischstäbchen" schmecken selbst gemacht am Besten.


----------



## chippog (18. Oktober 2003)

@ hardliner dein link entspricht ja echt deinem alias, eine harte heimseite, die du da aufgetan hast....sollte fürs anglerboard echt verboten werden!

wer sich seine geschmacklichen vorlieben hier madig machen lässt, ist selber schuld! ich habe für meinen teil diese hier angesprochene warenmarke echt "gefressen", ohne auch nur einen happen davon probiert zu haben!!!!!!!! zum ersten produkt, fettarm, kalorienbewusst, so ein oberdünnsch..... gerade fischfett können wir doch wirklich nicht genug von kriegen. zielgruppe dieses produktes scheint ja wohl herr und frau abnehmer mit hirnanorektischen verhaltensweisen zu sein... klar, wenn es mir schmeckt, kaufe ich mir natürlich so eine packung, aber verar...... braucht man sich ja wirklich nicht lassen! nach dem was so alles über internationale fischfanggepflogenheiten gelesen werden kann, möchte ich auch in frage stellen, ob denn der fang und vertrieb sich an alle dafür vorgesehene gesetze hält. ist es erlaubt zu zweifeln und dies auch bei dem zweiten exoten im angebot? da musste ja dann unbedingt das wort schlankwels betont werden. meine güte sind das weicheier, fast so weich wie die leute, die den fisch ausgerechnet deswegen kaufen. der dritte exote, diesmal nordisch, muss natürlich steaks vom schwarzen heilbutt, in gleichgrossen buchstaben, heissen und nicht in erster linie heilbuttsteaks oh entschuldigung, "heilbutt steaks", damit es internationaler aussieht... schliesslich will man ja auch mitreden können. das was mich allerdings richtig traurig an der ganzen sache macht, ist die tatsache, dass diese fischarten herhalten müssen, weil die für uns üblichen fast ausgefischt sind. da müssen jetzt dann eben fische aus asien oder nordnorwegen her, die es damit auch recht bald kaum noch gibt. ein trauerspiel ist das, ein riesiges. da die beiträge zu diesen produkten meiner ansicht nach einen "ausgewogenen" charakter haben, will ich in diesem fall davon absehen, die reklame in diesem thema zu löschen, fischküchenmod chippog, grüsst aus göteborg


----------



## hardliner (19. Oktober 2003)

@ chippog
Nene, die Seite ist nicht von mir, bin beim googeln drauf gestossen )
Ein wenig geschmack solltest Du mir schon zutrauen )


----------



## sebastian (19. Oktober 2003)

ich hab noch nie so ein Fischli gegessen


----------



## Alexander2781 (19. Oktober 2003)

Muß man den probiert haben???


----------



## Fishbuster (8. November 2003)

BLUE u. White MARLIN kalt geräuchert und vorher mit bestimmten Gewürzen mariniert, dürfte wohl so das Beste sein, was Mann u. Frau an Fisch essen können. Es stellt den Wildlachs weit in den Schatten. Ich esse ihn fast jeden Tag. Guten Marlinhunger.:l


----------



## chippog (13. November 2003)

@ hardliner! hab ich doch auch nie behauptet, käme ich auch gar nicht auf die idee!!!

@ fishbuster! hengt vielleicht auch ein wenig davon ab, wo wer wohnt? denn hier finde ich den nicht so häufig im tresen. und wenn, dann will ich ihn schon frisch haben, also wahrscheinlich am ehesten im urlaub. chipp


----------

